

Josh Wise voted into NASCAR race by Dogecoin community [video] - milesf
http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-media/featured-shows/2014/5/16/sprint-cup-series-sprint-showdown-press-pass-josh-wise.html

======
milesf
Say what you will about Dogecoin the technology, the Dogecoin community is
really something to behold.

~~~
reitzensteinm
And with crypto currencies, the community is far more important than the
technology (past a minimum bar that Bitcoin has set). Dogecoins are
intrinsically valuable so long as people enjoy sending/trading with them, and
there's a real possibility of it becoming a widely used internet tipping
currency.

I made a prediction here on Jan 14, 2014 that Dogecoin's market cap would grow
faster than that of Bitcoin this year (or shrink slower). I wasn't comfortable
saying it in public at the time, but it's actually going pretty well (much to
my surprise):

Dogecoin - $7.9m -> $35m for ~4.4x growth

Bitcoin - $10.4b -> $5.7b for ~0.54 growth

Relatively, Dogecoin has outperformed Bitcoin (in terms of market cap) by
~8.08x. Of course, since Dogecoin inflates more quickly, this isn't
representative of the result of purchasing coins and waiting (IMO a good
thing).

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7050037](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7050037)

------
bendoernberg
People have been livestreaming marathon voting sessions on
[http://votedogecar.com](http://votedogecar.com), apparently one kid voted
84,000 times.

~~~
fyrabanks
People have also been (assumedly) using Shodan and default admin passwords to
put "Vote for Josh" on exposed HP printers.
[http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Printers-LaserJet-Experts-
Onlin...](http://h30499.www3.hp.com/t5/Printers-LaserJet-Experts-Online/Vote-
for-Josh-device-status/td-p/6438954)

